# Barrett's sufferers?



## Stacy88 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello everyone,I am a journalist working on a story about GERD and Barrett's esophagus for a major news web site. I would like to speak to someone who has been diagnosed with Barrett's. If anyone would like to help me on this important topic, please contact me at hulu22###hotmail.com.Thank you,Stacy Lu


----------

